

First Impressions from Just Two Days in Boulder (Startup Week) - percept
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/05/first-impressions-from-just-two-days-in-boulder.php

======
hko
Last sentence: "Granted, I haven't been to Austin and haven't spent a
significant amount of time in Silicon Valley..."

